# Camo or Wood ?



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

If you have a shotgun mainly used for hunting would you rather have it camo or with a wood finish? I am curious for I am thinking of getting a different gun and I would like some input.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would get mine in camo (shadowgrass)!


----------



## huntinSD (Mar 1, 2004)

Black synthetic...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I like camo or synthetic, the scratches don't look so bad on them. If you use a gun you will eventually put a ding or two in it. 8)


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Black synthetic works good for me. :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Both of my shotguns are black synthetics, I like them a lot. If a buy a new one, it will most likely be camo.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

If waterfowl or turkeys are in the mix, go function over form with black or camo. I like the looks of the camo (some don't), but don't own one. Can't say as my blacks have ever been less stealthy than the camos, so depending on taste, you can usually save a few bucks on the black. If it's purely an upland gun, the wood is nicer looking, even with the inevitible nicks.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

I've owned tons of both wood and synthetic, just got my new camoed extrema two weeks ago. Go with the camo, barrel's protected against RUST!!!! Plus, the camo looks awesome, but will scratch and turn yellow in high wear areas I'm sure.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Unlike a lot of you guys, I hunt mostly over water. I'm afraid that if I set a camo gun in the cover while I put out my spread I'd never find it again.
You know how it is, once in a while a a guy gets excited and tends to forget the little things, like where you put the gun. Anyone ever have that problem? What do you do about it?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have a camo gun and i hunt by the water and it works great for me. If you sit in a spot you won't loose track of your gun. And camo guns take more of a beating.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

Wood period. Synthetics are nice if you don't like a nice looking gun. If I buy a gun I want it to look nice and purdy. Oh, and remember, every knick and scrape shows character and has a story behind it 

There will probably be a day I go with a synthetic but it'll be few, far, and very in-between. The sad part now a days is you can't really buy good wood stocked guns anymore either...at least like back in the day.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I like the looks of a nice piece of wood better, but I am going with the camo because my last duck/goose gun in wood is all beat up. I say wood for upland and synthetic for duck, goose, and turkey.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have a camo super x2 and a wood wingmaster and like them both. the wood is lighter and swings really nice and synthetic is tough and durable. whatever floats your boat i guess.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

I consider myself a pretty avid waterfowler but you'll never catch me owning a nice expensive shotgun out in the dirt, water, and cold. My 1300 winny shoots just the same as my dad's x2, BPS, or my buddy's Bennelli out in those conditions. Never understood an expensive gun out in the muck although I was one of them guys that just had to have the best out there at one time. I changed my mind after the spendy automatics jammed up because it couldn't handle a little dust and cold weather. :lol:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Well here is my take on camo guns. Anyone else ever had nature call and squated down to relieve some presure and laid your 1000 dollar camo benelli on the ground and it is only after you wipe and stand up to button your pants you cant see your gun????? Well this guy has dont that one on more then one or two occassions. So I go with the black synthetic stock and i even have a little piece of orange tape around my sling cause even black have a tendancy to conceal it self when nature calls. As far a performance i like the synthetic holds up good and it wont carode or tarnish when you are cleaning you gun with harsh chemicals. 
Bandhunter


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

That's exactly what I'm talking about.


----------

